# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  meilleur moteur de jeu gnerique

## Asmod_D

quel est selon vous le meilleur moteur 3D de jeu gnrique et pourquoi ?


merci !

----------


## seeme

La question me parait bizzarement formule.

Un moteur 3D gnrique "de jeu" c'est dj un moteur particulier.

Il faut bien comprendre que le style du jeu et les lments de game play vont normment influer sur l'organisation du projet, y compris du renderer..

Un bon moteur 3D de jeux gnrique, pour moi a n'existe pas.

----------


## pyros

Salut,

OpenGL ou DirectX (si on peut parler de moteur)...
La question n'a pas vraiment de sens car le seul moyen d'avoir un "moteur" vraiment gnrique est de prendre quelque chose de bas niveau. Toute API haut niveau est forcment orient pour un type d'utilisation.

----------


## idmapria

je dirais comme pyros, opengl et directx...

enfin c'est une faon de parler

moteur et gnrique c'est antinomique. un moteur fait un mcanisme de jeu prcis donc c'est pas gnrique

----------

